# Import von Computer Spielen Legal?



## Xcruizer (5. November 2008)

Hey hey,
Ich hab jetzt eigentlich vor mir so ziemlich alle Spiele aus Amerika zu Importieren, da die Deutschen teilweise viel zu extrem geschnitten sind !
Nun, bevor ich irgend einen Mist verzapfe, wollte ich einmal nachfragen ob der Import von Spielen auch Legal ist, oder ob ich mich Strafbar mache.

Könnt ihr mir da helfen??

wäre sehr dankbar


----------



## Fransen (5. November 2008)

Solange du die Games nicht weiter illegal verbreitest, sollte das alles Legal sein.
-->>jedenfalls meine ich das.


----------



## Mojo (5. November 2008)

Wenn du nur Spiele für dich bestellst ist das natürlich legal, auser es sind eine die in Deutschland verboten sind, wie zB CnC Generals. 
Aber was sein könnte und ich sehr lustig find, dass dann der Postbote an der Tür steht und deinen Ausweis verlangt weil die Spiele ab 16 bzw. 18 sind und dann haste halt verkackt.


----------



## blutwurst82 (5. November 2008)

Bei importierten Spielen, welche kein USK Prüfsiegel besitzen muss man allerdings Volljährig sein. Weiterhin sollte man bei eventuellen Weiterverkäufen vorsichtig sein und solche Produkte nur an Erwachsene weitergeben, da sonst ein Strafbestand vorliegt.

Darüber sollte man aber auch im Netz weiterreichende Informationen beziehen können.



Mojo schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Spiele für dich bestellst ist das natürlich legal, auser es sind eine die in Deutschland verboten sind, wie zB CnC Generals.
> Aber was sein könnte und ich sehr lustig find, dass dann der Postbote an der Tür steht und deinen Ausweis verlangt weil die Spiele ab 16 bzw. 18 sind und dann haste halt verkackt.



Soweit ich weiß, muss man hier nochmal unterscheiden zwischen Spielen, welche wie oben beschrieben kein USK Prüfsiegel haben oder aber ganz verboten sind (C6C Generals gehört nciht dazu - meines Wissens). Solche Produkte darfst Du erst garnicht kaufen - egal welches Alter Du hast. Da gibt es aber nicht ganz so viele.

Gibt es die Aktion mit dem Postboten wirklich? Kenne es bisher nur so, das man nach der Bestellung aber vor dem Versand eine Kopie des Personalausweises einreichen muss.


----------



## Uziflator (5. November 2008)

Xcruizer schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen dank an alle .
> 
> Heißt das also, wenn ich einen Verkäufer praktisch "verarsche", kann ich mir jedes Spiel, mit jeder altersfreigabe kaufen, mach mich nicht strafbar und kanns auch noch behalten???
> 
> Wie geil


Tja da musste wohl noch 5 Jahre warten!!!!


----------



## Dmarc3456 (5. November 2008)

Und wie ist das im speziellen Falle beim Import von Call of Duty 5 (uncut) aus Österreich? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, müsste es straffrei sein. Oder? 
Frage is nur interessehalber - bestellt hab ich schon


----------



## McZonk (5. November 2008)

Der Thread wird langsam etwas sinnfrei.

Diskussionen, wie ich als Minderjähriger Spiele ab 18 bekomme, werden jedenfalls nicht hier geführt.

-> Thread closed


----------

